# New Marshall half stack



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Got me a Marshall half stack to use with a new band I started as the rhythm guitarist/vocalist.. DSL100H with a 4x12 1960 JCM900 Lead cab. All I can say is wow. BEAUTIFUL SOUND. 

I got the DSL100 last week for $500, and just picked up the cab in Dallas for $325. 

Happy camper am I


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

Whoa! That is really awesome. Congrats


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

cool


----------

